# Hi, I'm new...



## CrazyCam (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi folks.

I am new to this forum, so I guess I should tell you all a wee bit about me.

I was born and brought up in Scotland, quite a long time ago.

As a young lad, I visited Greece a few times, and then I moved to live in Greece for almost two years, back in the '70's.

I then moved to Australia, where I have lived for 30 odd years.

Now, in my twilight years, I am thinking about the possibility of moving back to Greece.

But, with the passage of time, all sorts of things have changed, so I hope maybe some of you might be able to help.

I had the operation to become an Australian citizen, many years ago, but still have a U.K. passport as well. 

My initial thought was to buy a suitable live-aboard yacht, so as to be able to explore the islands of Greece.

So, I hoped that perhaps some of you folk may be able to help with this idea.

How simple or complicated is this notion?

Over here on Oz, I have a boat licence, and a radio operator's licence, which is perfectly adequate for me to take my own yacht, more or less any place I please.

Do any of you know if this "translates" to suit Euro regs or would I have to have some kind of certificate to be master of my own vessel?

Does any Euro flagged vessel have unlimited time/rights in any other Euro country?

I remember, from my time in the '70's, that the telonion used to have a sort of "park ferme" for foreign registered vessels, who's owners were overseas, does this still happen?

Finally, please, can someone explain the Euro bit that enyone with a European passport seems, on the surface, to be entitled to live in any other European country? 

What caveats and limitations are there on this?

Sorry if this is asking terribly obvious questions, but down here in Oz, we don't always get the right info.

regards,CrazyCam


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*



CrazyCam said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I am new to this forum, so I guess I should tell you all a wee bit about me.
> 
> ...


hi,just to say that I found several sites on the net about boats and regulations for Greece and also found some old Expat Forum discussions from 2008 about boats,yachts etc,they gave some info about useful people and how to find them.With an EU passport you can live in any EU country,you are supposed to still register your self at the police station or local council if you claim permanent residence here,claiming permanent residence opens you up for tax and there is a new luxury tax coming in on boats over 6 meters,swimming pools and large engine vehicles so beware.You need to see which way is more beneficial to you,as an Aussi or EU person.Dont forget you will need private medical cover here in Greece,that must be a priority.Just west of Athens we pass a small place by the sea with a small marina, some nice boats,on the way to our country house and of late we have seen a vehicle with British number plates parked next to one of the boats moored there and I think they may own another next to it which I love because it looks like an old Misissipy river boat with a big funnel, gorgeous.I believe you will find all you wish to know on the net from official sites,and we have a house near Loutraki and Corinthos which we rent sometimes if you need to hold up somewhere for the winter.Happy sailing in Greece,concertina


----------

